# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  Καναρίνι  Discontinuo..

## timbradofthia

πιο κάτω είναι ένα πολύ καλό δείγμα καναρινιού Discontinouo...
Γενικά τα καναρίνια Discontinouo δεν εκπαιδεύονται με δάσκαλο η με ηχητικά μέσα.... λειτουργεί σε αυτό καθαρά το DNA τους... κατά την διαδικασία του διαγωνισμού  εάν ο κριτής αντιληφθεί ότι συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο το καναρίνι πρέπει να αποκλειστεί..

----------


## jk21

τι εννοεις Γιαννη ,σε αυτο που λες για τον κριτη; αποκλειει οσα κρινει οτι ειναι δασκαλεμενα; αυτο καταλαβαινω να λες ...

----------


## Gardelius

_Μ αρεσει όπως τα "λεει" και το οτι ειναι κιτρινο!!!!!!!_

----------


## antonispahn

Πολυ ωραιο κελαιδημα,πρωτη φορα ακουω  αυτη τη φυλη

----------


## timbradofthia

> τι εννοεις Γιαννη ,σε αυτο που λες για τον κριτη; αποκλειει οσα κρινει οτι ειναι δασκαλεμενα; αυτο καταλαβαινω να λες ...


ναι τα discontinuo δεν δασκαλευονται οπως τα timbrado απο τη στιγμή πουν θα ανεξαρτητοποιηθουν απο τους γονείς, απομονώνονται απο αυτους  και από όποιο άλλη ηχητική παρεμβολή ωστε να αποδώσουν αυτό που εχουν γενετικά...
παραθέτω την ερώτηση και απάντηση που ειχα απο ενα διάλογο με ενα φιλο απο ισπανια εκτροφεα discontinuo... 

*Γιάννης Λιάτσος*hello Manu ... one question
what is the voice education for the discontinuous canary.. with the teacher or that sing alone??* Discontinuo Español 
There isn´nt education for the canary discontinuous...... is diferente to the spanish timbrado. The education in discontinuous is prohibed, if the judge observed in a trial copy, must discualify*

*Γιάννης Λιάτσος*thanks a lot

----------


## vag21

αυτο δεν το εχω ξανακουσει,ενδιαφερον ,αν και παραξενο.

----------


## timbradofthia

> τι εννοεις Γιαννη ,σε αυτο που λες για τον κριτη; αποκλειει οσα κρινει οτι ειναι δασκαλεμενα; αυτο καταλαβαινω να λες ...


ναι δημητρη ακριβώς.. πρεπει να βγαλουν τη δικια τους προσωπικότητα... κι εγω ειχα την εντύπωση οτι χρειάζονται καποια εκπαίδευση με δασκαλο κλπ.. αλλα η απαντηση ηταν οχι...

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

> ναι τα discontinuo δεν δασκαλευονται οπως τα timbrado απο τη στιγμή πουν θα ανεξαρτητοποιηθουν απο τους γονείς, απομονώνονται απο αυτους  και από όποιο άλλη ηχητική παρεμβολή ωστε να αποδώσουν αυτό που εχουν γενετικά...
> ...


Γιαννη, 
Παρατηρω οτι κανεις εναν διαχωρισμο και αναφερεις:
"...τα discontinuo δεν δασκαλευονται οπως τα timbrado..."
Αν δεν εγινε εκ παραδρομης, για πιο λογο κανεις αυτον το διαχωρισμο?
Θελω να πω, τα discontinuo δεν ειναι timbrado?

----------


## timbradofthia

> Γιαννη, 
> Παρατηρω οτι κανεις εναν διαχωρισμο και αναφερεις:
> "...τα discontinuo δεν δασκαλευονται οπως τα timbrado..."
> Αν δεν εγινε εκ παραδρομης, για πιο λογο κανεις αυτον το διαχωρισμο?
> Θελω να πω, τα discontinuo δεν ειναι timbrado?


ναι τα discontinouo ειναι διαφορετική φυλή ... αυτό διεκδίκησαν οι εκτροφεις να διαχωριστούν σαν μια νέα ράτσα φωνής ... και αυτο ειναι το σωστο  βαση της φωνητικής τους απόδοσης διαφοροποιουνται απο το Timbrado.. 
El canario discontinuo español CCED es una nueva raza de canto reconocida a nivel nacional en España en una federación de COE, que es una Confederación que aglutina a numerosas federaciones ornitológicas en ESPAÑA.

αλλά θέλω να κάνω μία σημαντική διευκρίνηση: η ασυνεχής των Καναρίων Νήσων Ισπανικά CCED είναι μια νέα φυλή του τραγουδιού που αναγνωρίζονται σε εθνικό επίπεδο στην Ισπανία σε μια ομοσπονδία του COE, που είναι μια συνομοσπονδία που συγκεντρώνει πολλές  Ορνιθολογικες ομοσπονδίες στην Ισπανία.

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΑΝΝΗ για μενα η ουσια δεν ειναι τι αναγνωρισανε ή τι θα αναγνωρισουν οι ομοσπονδιες ,αλλα τι πραγματικα συμβαινει .Μεχρι τωρα ηξερα ,ισως και λαθος ,οτι τα discodinue προηλθαν απο τιμπραντο που ειχαν εφεση στις ασυνεχεις νοτες και επιλεκτικα ζευγαρωματα ,με παραλληλο δασκαλεμα μονο σε αυτες ,για να μην αποδιδουν σταδιακα τις ημισυνεχομενες και φυσικα τις συνεχεις 


αν ομως ειναι οπως τα λες εσυ και γενετικα εξ αρχης δεν ειχαν σχεση με timbres ποτε ,τοτε κακως ειναι σε αυτη τη ρατσα ,ακομα και 100 ομοσπονδιες να θελανε το αντιθετο

----------


## panos70

> *timbradofthia*            πιο κάτω είναι ένα πολύ καλό δείγμα καναρινιού Discontinouo...
> Γενικά τα καναρίνια Discontinouo δεν εκπαιδεύονται με δάσκαλο η με  ηχητικά μέσα.... λειτουργεί σε αυτό καθαρά το DNA τους... κατά την  διαδικασία του διαγωνισμού  εάν ο κριτής αντιληφθεί ότι συμβαίνει κάτι  τέτοιο το καναρίνι πρέπει να αποκλειστεί..


 Γιαννη αυτο δεν το ηξερα ,καθε μερα μαθενουμε και κατι καινουργιο ,στον αγωνα  που γινετε στην Πτολεμαιδα παιρνουν μερος discontinouo; εχεις εμπειρια απο αυτο ;

----------


## timbradofthia

> Γιαννη αυτο δεν το ηξερα ,καθε μερα μαθενουμε και κατι καινουργιο ,στον αγωνα  που γινετε στην Πτολεμαιδα παιρνουν μερος discontinouo; εχεις εμπειρια απο αυτο ;


μπορουν να παρουν μερος αλλα θα κριθούν οπως τα τιμβραντο.. οτι ακούσει ο κριτής θα βαθμολογήσει..

----------


## orion

*προς μελέτη* για όσους θέλουν να εντρυφήσουν για το θέμα αυτό (από http://www.canarybreeder.net) άρθρο που μετέφρασε ο  THODORIS1982 από το περιοδικό της C.O.M. έπειτα από το περασμένο παγκόσμιο:
*
TIMBRADOS « DISCONTINUED SINGING »*
On the 18th of January, we have submitted the two types of « Timbrados » to a group of Specialist OMJ Section C Judges.
-1 team +of 4 birds «continuous singing»
-8 birds «discontinuous singing »
For the continuous singing birds everything went as usual.
For the discontinuous birds, 3 judges judged with the traditional Timbradoʼs charts, the two others have judged with the special « discontinuous » charts, and they arrived to the same result as the three other judges.
So, we had the confirmation that the birds with “discontinuous singing” have been obtained from the traditional “continuous singing” and therefore should be considered
as a mutation, and not a new breed (the Timbrados section judges are able to judge both types of birds with no problem).
Consequently, the Timbrados-Discontinuous singing » are admitted for the first year, but COM-Spain should imperatively supply us, before the next World Show with a summarised standard in German, English, Spanish and French for the recognition procedure to continue correctly.

*Πηγή* : http://fogr.gr/modules.php?name=Foru...iewtopic&t=323


Μετάφραση:

Ότι κατόπιν της διαδικασίας που ακολουθεί η COΜ για την αναγνώριση μιας  νέας ράτσας ,και συγκεκριμένα στη περίπτωση των τιμπράντο μια ομάδα OMJ  κριτών κατηγορίας C έκριναν ένα stam τιμπράντο με συνεχές τραγούδι και 8  τιμπράντο με ασυνεχές τραγούδι.
Οι κριτές εκριναν τα πουλιά και με τη κλασσική φύσα (συνεχούς  τραγουδιού) και με τη φύσα ασυνεχούς τραγουδιού και διαπιστώθει ότι δεν  υπάρχει απόκλιση στις βαθμολογίες. Αυτό οδήγησε στο συμπέρασμα ότι τα  τιμπράντο με ασυνεχές τραγούδι είναι μετάλλαξη του παρουσιακού τιμπράντο  (συνεχές τραγούδι) και όχι μια νέα ράτσα καναρινιών. Επίσης οι κριτές  μπορουν να κρίνουν και τα δύο είδη τραγουδιού.
Κατά συνέπεια τα τιμπράντο με ασυνεχές τραγούδι γίνονται δεκτά κατά το  πρώτο έτος αναγνώρισης και η Ισπανική COM (χώρα που έφερε προς  αναγνώριση το ασυνεχες τιμπράντο) πρέπει να παρουσιάσει πρότυπο  αξιολόγησης στα Γερμανικά ,στα Αγγλικά ,στα Ισπανικά και στα Γαλλικά  μέχρι το επόμενο παγκόσμιο πρωτάθλημα ώστε να συνεχιστεί η διαδικασία  αναγνώρισης

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

Και τα νεοτερα απο CCED (Canario de Canto Espanol Discontinuo)


" June 24, 2013

At the last meeting of COM SPAIN it was agreed apply again the international recognition of Discontinuous Spanish Song Canary to COM.

On this occasion, SPAIN COM decision is clear, rejected the FECC proposal to divide in two varieties Spanish Timbrado, solving the previous error where two incompatible proposals were processed. "

----------

